# Massey Ferguson 168 injection pump



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey ....here is a picture of a massey ferguson 168 multipower injection pump,and I want to ask you what is that linkage on the end of the pump(in the circle in picture),the linkage comes from the center of the gearbox,someone told me that the pump gets oil pressure from the gearbox,but I have no idea what is that and what does it do,if someone knows please tell me,thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think the oil pressure is what operates the pump but I am not sure. Maybe someone else will know for sure.


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

I think the pump is mechanically operated,don't know why it needs oil pressure...hope someone can help me out...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

lorand said:


> I think the pump is mechanically operated,don't know why it needs oil pressure...hope someone can help me out...




They will its been kinda slow because of the holiday weekend hang in there though they will be back.


----------

